# yates cider mill fishing



## len (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi everyone thanks for all the replys, has anyone ever fished at yates cider mill do the walleyes run in that stream, or is it a early trout spot . I see a lot of people fishing in that area more than just a couple out getting some fresh air.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yes walleyes do run up that far. Season ends Mar. 15 and reopens last Sat. of April (this year its the 24 th.)


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Len, we used to fish river bends park in utica and always caught walleye and suckers in the spring. There is an old breakwall on the east side where we would hang worms for some action.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

A few steelhead are caught between the dam and bridge
on spawn and spinners.


----------

